# Unhealthy Fish



## Jim550 (Nov 8, 2017)

So I have obviously ate a ton of fish in my life, and throughout the years have switched to more wild caught fish especially with salmon since it is a fish with much higher fat and the make up of the fat profile is way better/beneficial for us in wild caught compared to farm raised.  This is true in general and not to just it and other species as well.  But I have never really paid too much attention to lower fat fish like I would to salmon cause the amount of fat was negligible.  

Anyhow short story long, do any of you have a take on the healthiness of eating leaner fish like tilapia and swai which is usually farm raised in the stores and coming from other countries (ex: Vietnam).  I started eating a lot of swai cause the price was so cheap and has a real mild flavor.  But what about the farming practices from the countries it is coming from?


----------



## Sully (Nov 8, 2017)

A huge stink was made about how the diet that the fish are fed, but there’s never been any definitive research that showed any sort of negative effects, at least that I’m aware of. Tilapia and Swai are both bottom feeding fish, that’s how they evolved. They eat the trash on the bottom of the lake, and their bodies are incredibly well equipped to turn that trash into lean muscle tissue. The farming practices just allow them to raise substantially more fish in a given body of water than they would otherwise be able to. 

I do agree with you on the benefits of wild caught vs farmed salmon, but I don’t think that corollary holds true for all other fish.


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 8, 2017)

Watch the Documentary called Damnation, aboit America's river damning and how it effected the fresh water species. It touches on farmed raised salmon and trout... pretty fucking disgusting with tje genetic modification usimg crispr kits and inbreeding.


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 10, 2017)

I don't put too much thought into things. Although when I can I get wild caught salmon. I have gone through periods of eating lot's of cod and tilapia and my digestion and bloodwork was good. They may not be the healthiest but I don't think it's as bad as some guys post.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Nov 10, 2017)

AGGRO said:


> I don't put too much thought into things. Although when I can I get wild caught salmon. I have gone through periods of eating lot's of cod and tilapia and my digestion and bloodwork was good. They may not be the healthiest but I don't think it's as bad as some guys post.[/QUOTE
> 
> Agreed 100%.... I actually find it funny.... guys are worried about farmed fish but yet will pump shit into their blood that is possibly made in a bathtub....
> 
> NOTHING gets me leaner and tighter than tilapia... the tilapia loins at Costco are delicious ...thick like a steak.


----------



## striffe (Nov 10, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> AGGRO said:
> 
> 
> > I don't put too much thought into things. Although when I can I get wild caught salmon. I have gone through periods of eating lot's of cod and tilapia and my digestion and bloodwork was good. They may not be the healthiest but I don't think it's as bad as some guys post.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Jim550 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ya I hear ya guys on that but what I meant was directed towards things like toxic chemicals being in in the water where they are farmed at


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 11, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Watch the Documentary called Damnation, aboit America's river damning and how it effected the fresh water species. It touches on farmed raised salmon and trout... pretty fucking disgusting with tje genetic modification usimg crispr kits and inbreeding.



I seen this and it was very disturbing.


----------



## odin (Nov 13, 2017)

Would shrimp be the same? I don't eat much fish but I like shrimp.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Nov 21, 2017)

A lot of shrimp come from the same filthy ponds in Asia, and they are fed the same crap. So there will be more toxins and meds in those products, but mostly the levels will be in the safe range as defined by the food authorities. Another thing is that the Omega 3 to 6 ratio of these farm fed fish is worse compared to wild caught, and some species like Tilapia naturally are high in O6. So wild caught ocean fish is much preferred, and some species like atlantic cod are similarly affordable.


----------

